# Aoki was disallowed a post fight speech!?



## SeanY (Oct 24, 2010)

Did anyone else notice that Aoki was disallowed his victory speech inside the cage?

I mean, c'mon, he just dominated a respectable fighter in the 1st round, 1st win on US soil, just had a baby and was still yet to see it in person and after all of Japan's tragedy, they disallow him some glory time on the mic?

I think it would have gotten the crowd erupting, ready for the upcoming fights, as well as promote Japanese fighters and educate the fans!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Disallowed lol.

He walked out the cage after winning, it wasnt because he wasnt disallowed..


----------



## SeanY (Oct 24, 2010)

hixxy said:


> Disallowed lol.
> 
> He walked out the cage after winning, it wasnt because he wasnt disallowed..


Didn't you see him asking for the mic dude? He was in tears!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I think he was in tears because he was emotional because he had won.

Please find me one report that says he wasnt allowed a post fight speech.


----------



## SeanY (Oct 24, 2010)

hixxy said:


> I htink he was in tears because he was emotional because he had won.
> 
> Please find me one report that says he wasnt allowed a post fight speech.


I didn't make this thread based on a report I read. I based it on what I saw on the TV. It looked like he asked Jimmy Lennon Jr for the mic, and he kinda went... No buddy!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

He was in tears as his name was anounced as the winner, he was in tears because he had won on american soil for the first time, he was in tears because he had a new born daughter that he hadnt seen and could now go home to see, he was in tears because of what had happened back home.

He wasnt in tears because Jimmy didnt give him the mike..


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

I thought it was disgusting that he wasnt allowed to speak, after all his country has been through and he was very proud and emotional of this win.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

I dont understand why they didnt give him an interview, it annoyed me. He was really emotional and probably would have made for a great post fight interview. Makes no sense to me.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

DJ Syko said:


> I thought it was disgusting that he wasnt allowed to speak, after all his country has been through and he was very proud and emotional of this win.


me too Syko! I was just disgusted by it :thumbsdown:


----------



## meli083 (Mar 31, 2010)

He should have been allowed to speak ffs


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

No disrespect to the Japanese people or the tragedy they have suffered, but Aoki is a proven douche so I coule care less if he was allowed to speak or not.


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

I think he was asking not to recive the mike.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Inkdot said:


> I think he was asking not to recive the mike.


I agree.


----------



## SeanY (Oct 24, 2010)

hixxy said:


> He was in tears as his name was anounced as the winner, he was in tears because he had won on american soil for the first time, he was in tears because he had a new born daughter that he hadnt seen and could now go home to see, he was in tears because of what had happened back home.
> 
> He wasnt in tears because Jimmy didnt give him the mike..


Dude, I didn't say he cried because he wasn't given the mic. Read my post and stop being ignorant. Fool.

I said he simply was not given the mic, and that he was so emotional, he should have had the chance to speak.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

LOL at not asking for one.... jebus he was begging for one the second his name was called! yeah i thought it was really horrible... and id rather listen to Aoki in japanese and then translated to engrish, then have to listen to Diaz stumble thru the english language. did Strikeforce or Aoki not have a translater?! they didnt even send in someone to interview him.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Just rewatched last night, and it's pretty clear to me Aoki wanted the mic but was denied. From a couple other recent interviews I've seen, sounds like he's been practicing his english and I'd speculate he was hoping to try and make an impact on the American fans with it.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Aoki was the first fight on the televised card and he beat a c-level fighter that was hand picked for him to beat. There was no real reason for him to be given a post fight interview, there are a lot of times when dudes that fight early on a card dont get them, just because Aoki cried doesnt mean anyone owes im shit.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

I would have liked to see him get interviewed. It's not like SF has to keep it tight so they have time to show some fights from the undercard, they always end 45 to 60 minutes early and then show some rerun of Californication or Inside Nascar...


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Does anyone really care that much ? fighters usually say rudimentary stuff post fight so its not like we're missing valuable insight and too the people saying he should speak because of the tragedy in Japan , on one hand yes i can see your point but on the other hand id rather get on with the show ive seen and heard enough about the disaster its very depressing and i watch the PPV to be entertained not reminded of all the suffering im not trying to disrespect anyone but thats how i feel and im sorry if i have , i do care and sympathise with the Japanese people.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

How f***ing heartless are some people on here? Did anyone not notice what has happened in Japan? half of their country just got wiped out by a f***ing tsunami. It was a way bigger tragedy than 9/11 and we still hear about about that every day, but because its in a different country "F**k them", and people wonder why america is hated so much. Am actually fuming now.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

joshua7789 said:


> Aoki was the first fight on the televised card and he beat a c-level fighter that was hand picked for him to beat. There was no real reason for him to be given a post fight interview, there are a lot of times when dudes that fight early on a card dont get them, just because Aoki cried doesnt mean anyone owes im shit.


F**king Chad Griggs or Valentijn Overeem gave interviews after their fights...

Aoki is *a bit* more deserving than those two...imho 

So for that....:thumbsdown:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

People are looking way too much into this.

First of all, yes what happened in Japan was terrible, but that has ZERO to do with giving a fighter a post fight interview. Not everyone is interviewed anyway. I am sure there were American fighters who did not get an interview as well. So what?

And honsestly, Strikeforce probably had a schedule, (have this fight, then this, no interview here, give these guys speeches at the end, etc...) If that wasn't part of the schedule then that's probably why he didn't get a speech. If it was a random American fighter, nobody would have given a crap.

Personally the concept of giving a post fight speech is pretty overrated to me anyway. It's always the same thing. Talk about the gameplan, how the fight went, did that punch hurt? Who do you want to fight next? Can't wait to see you back.

It is lame and overdone.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

DJ Syko said:


> How f***ing heartless are some people on here? Did anyone not notice what has happened in Japan? half of their country just got wiped out by a f***ing tsunami. It was a way bigger tragedy than 9/11 and we still hear about about that every day, but because its in a different country "F**k them", and people wonder why america is hated so much. Am actually fuming now.


Again, let me repeat, I have nothing but respect for the Japanese people as a whole, but I can't stand the individual Shinya Aoki. He is a dirty fighter and kind of a bitch.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

This is getting WAY out of hand. 

They didn't interview his opponent either. Why? For the same reason they don't interview some fighters on UFC cards on Spike. 

They have very specific time constraints for the show. They have to get everything in. Granted the show was shorter than their timeslot, but theres no guarantee that ANY fights are going to be finishes, and the length of the program is set for exactly that. 

When there are multiple finishes they know they have time for the rhetoric like post fight interviews. If they're not sure they have the time, they won't do it, simple as that.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Squirrelfighter said:


> This is getting WAY out of hand.
> 
> They didn't interview his opponent either. Why? For the same reason they don't interview some fighters on UFC cards on Spike.
> 
> ...


Each event is planned in advance and when they take in consideration the show going the full distance. 
I don't believe there is one show where the organisers say: this will be one hour long, but we have 4 fights scheduled...so we're hoping for some stoppages, or else it's not good for us....

In this case, the SF people involved in putting this event together thought of the possibility that Aoki's fight would last 15 mins + introductions + the time in between rounds + the after fight stuff.

Considering the fight only lasted just over one minute, that means Aoki *saved* them about 16 minutes at least.

So the time/schedule argument doesn't stand in this case.

Simple logic.

Easy, no?!


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

limba said:


> Each event is planned in advance and when they take in consideration the show going the full distance.
> I don't believe there is one show where the organisers say: this will be one hour long, but we have 4 fights scheduled...so we're hoping for some stoppages, or else it's not good for us....
> 
> In this case, the SF people involved in putting this event together thought of the possibility that Aoki's fight would last 15 mins + introductions + the time in between rounds + the after fight stuff.
> ...


Under your logic almost everyone should have been interviewed at UFC 120, yet only a fraction fo the fighters were. Your rebuttal holds even less water.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> People are looking way too much into this.
> 
> First of all, yes what happened in Japan was terrible, but that has ZERO to do with giving a fighter a post fight interview. Not everyone is interviewed anyway. I am sure there were American fighters who did not get an interview as well. So what?
> 
> ...


Pretty much how i see it , my heart goes out to japan but it has nothing to do with the fight therefore if SF didnt feel the need to allow him to speak or give him an interview then so be it.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Squirrelfighter said:


> Under your logic almost everyone should have been interviewed at UFC 120, yet only a fraction fo the fighters were. Your rebuttal holds even less water.


Actually, i disagree.

I've rewatched the fight 3 hrs ago and i still don't understand what Aoki was trying to say to the announcer.
Was he *begging* to get the mic or was it a sign that he didn't want the mic?!?!
Only he can explain the situation.

But:

1. This was the MAIN CARD!

2. Shinya Aoki is one of the best fighters in the world (in a lot of people's opinion) and SF/ZUFFA are trying to promote him in the US, where he isn't that known for the casual fans

3. He just pulled off a beautiful submission.

I can understand not interviewing a fighter who won a boring decision or a controversial one.

But, when the winning fighter meets all the criterias i layed out, from 1 to 3 - i believe he should get his interview, with or without time constraints! 

For crying out loud...how long is a normal post fight interview?!?! 20-30 seconds?!?

If he eanted the mic, he should have gotten the mic.

END OF STORY!



***** de Amigo said:


> Pretty much how i see it , my heart goes out to japan but it has nothing to do with the fight therefore i*f SF didnt feel the need to allow him to speak or give him an interview then so be it.*


Yes...it's their call.

But comm'on...let's be serious. 

You have more than 10,000 people screaming Aoki's name, after a superb victory. 
*IF *a fighter like Aoki asks for the mic in a situation like this one - you give it to him.

Otherwise, it's a big sign of disrespect.

Chad Griggs, Valentijn Overeem or Bobby Lashley got interviewd _(if i'm not mistaking)_....*COMM'ON!!!* :sarcastic12:


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

limba said:


> Actually, i disagree.
> 
> I've rewatched the fight 3 hrs ago and i still don't understand what Aoki was trying to say to the announcer.
> Was he *begging* to get the mic or was it a sign that he didn't want the mic?!?!
> ...


And I believe the people signing his paychecks decide if and when he speaks while in their cage. 

You don't know why they didn't let him speak, or even if he wanted to. 

It seemed more to me he was asking if they wanted him to as he was leaving the cage. 

But none of us know. Whether you are right, or I am is immaterial. If whatever he wanted to say was so damn important, there'd have been something said about it. Yet, there is nothing. Why? Because he either had nothing to say, or it wasn't important.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Squirrelfighter said:


> And I believe the people signing his paychecks decide if and when he speaks while in their cage.
> 
> *You don't know why they didn't let him speak, or even if he wanted to. *
> 
> ...


The bolded part is spot on!
The red bolded part, even more so.

Maybe he didn't want to speak in the first place...

But, imo, if he really asked for the mic - *begged* (in this case) - he should have gotten the mic.

It's f***ing SHINYA AOKI, not somekind of CAN from the undercards or the Challengers series.

Thousands of fans were cheering him and screaming his name!!!

Where is that "the fans are the most important for us" policy, in this case?! :confused02:


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Just re-watched the fight just now....Aoki made the "mic" motion with his hands...He reached for the mic....the guy pulled it away from him...Aoki took a steep back put his hands like he was begging or praying......You see the mic cume into the picture then leave thats when he takes his hat off and walks around the cage and leaves.....Is there an interview addressing this?


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

G_Land said:


> Just re-watched the fight just now....Aoki made the "mic" motion with his hands...He reached for the mic....the guy pulled it away from him...Aoki took a steep back put his hands like he was begging or praying......You see the mic cume into the picture then leave thats when he takes his hat off and walks around the cage and leaves.....Is there an interview addressing this?












SO..it seems as though his wife gave birth and he hasn't seen his son yet. So that was one of the reasons he was so emotional after the fight.

I assume *he, indeed, asked/begged for the mic*, maybe wanting to dedicate the victory to his new born son.

And he wasn't allowed a speach.

*F*CK THE ORGANISERS! *

Total lack of respect! :thumbsdown:


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Agreed bro


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

G_Land said:


> Agreed bro


From *5:25* on...what a classless act from the organisers! :thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown:


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

Not after every fight there's an interview done so get over it.

Sure maybe it was a tad douchy because of what happened to Aoki but for crying out loud not after every fight theres an interview done


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Sousa said:


> Not after every fight there's an interview done so *get over it*.
> 
> Sure maybe it was a tad douchy because of what happened to Aoki but for crying out loud not after every fight theres an interview done


1. On a MAIN CARD all fighters are interviewed after they win their fight, especially after a (T)KO or a submission

2. 10,000 + people were cheering his name

3. Aoki isn't a nobody

4. They had more than enough time to let him speack for 30 seconds

5. He was begging for the microphone

1+2+3+4 = TOTAL DISRESPECT!!!

PS: i bet if it was Nick Diaz trying to put together a sentence only he understands, for 10 minutes, some people would have a hard one...

_PS: Get over it!_


----------

